# Declaration of Martial Law



## rambleonrose (Mar 5, 2012)

boogiestomp said:


>



*WE SHALL NOT BE DEFEATED BY SUCH MORTAL COMBAT! *<3


----------



## B. Toast (Nov 17, 2013)

boogiestomp said:


>


----------



## boogiestomp (Jan 7, 2014)

rambleonrose said:


> *WE SHALL NOT BE DEFEATED BY SUCH MORTAL COMBAT! *<3


----------



## rambleonrose (Mar 5, 2012)

boogiestomp said:


>


----------



## rambleonrose (Mar 5, 2012)

boogiestomp said:


>


----------



## Turlowe (Aug 4, 2014)

Just because we'd rather daydream and play with kitties all day doesn't mean that we're incapable of dealing with you lot. Invade at your peril, our unicorn cavalry will roll you up by lunch, we won't even need to call our dragons to do airstrikes. Or you could, y'know, just chill and be nice and then noone needs to be impaled, just sayin.


----------



## boogiestomp (Jan 7, 2014)

rambleonrose said:


>


----------



## rambleonrose (Mar 5, 2012)

boogiestomp said:


>


Coming at ya full speed ahead!


----------



## Constructive Deconstruction (Jan 9, 2015)

Our unicorns horns will impale the gasoline tanks of your motorcycles ! 









Dont force us to start slinging the unitatos ! We will also invite the magical faries with honeybun bombs !


----------



## rambleonrose (Mar 5, 2012)

Hehehe

We can transform too !


----------



## boogiestomp (Jan 7, 2014)

rambleonrose said:


> Coming at ya full speed ahead!


It's my kinda day when the food delivers itself.


----------



## Constructive Deconstruction (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## rambleonrose (Mar 5, 2012)

boogiestomp said:


> It's my kinda day when the food delivers itself.












RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!


----------



## rambleonrose (Mar 5, 2012)

*JAILBOT ROBOT UNICORN WILL DEFEAT ALL!*


----------



## boogiestomp (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## rambleonrose (Mar 5, 2012)

boogiestomp said:


>


We have to weed out the weak & traitors somehow, plus we only get stronger when fed our own magical meat

:crazy:


----------



## Maedalaane (Jan 20, 2015)

I MAY BE PINNED AS A LOVER, NOT A FIGHTER, BUT I WILL FIGHT TO THE END.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Windblownhair said:


> But...but...we don't have earth! We live on clouds and frolic with fairies all day long.
> 
> *sharpens unicorn's horn in preparation for battle*


Reposting for accuracy.










Bring it on foes! Get rekt by the power of dark INFP imagination. (ㅇㅅㅇ❀)
Or stay as long as you bring cake filled with the blood of mutual enemies.


----------



## boogiestomp (Jan 7, 2014)

Hotaru said:


> Reposting for accuracy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like @Faey, I'm also a lover and not a fighter.

I love a good fight. erc2: (Because snappy one liners are to SPs what unicorns are to NFs.)


----------



## rambleonrose (Mar 5, 2012)

Faey said:


> I MAY BE PINNED AS A LOVER, NOT A FIGHTER, BUT I WILL FIGHT TO THE END.


_*Foolish mortals!!*_


----------



## Maedalaane (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## rambleonrose (Mar 5, 2012)

Faey said:


>


**ENTER ZOMBIE UNICORN ATTACK!**


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Pretty sure the lack of SP forums - or any S or T type, for that matter - says something about who the real rulers of the forum are. xNFJs and ENFPs are destined to rule in these dark times. Accept this pretense and forum life will be much easier for you.


----------



## Maedalaane (Jan 20, 2015)

alittlebear said:


> Pretty sure the lack of SPs - or any S or T type, for that matter - says something about who the real rulers of the forum are. xNFJs and ENFPs are destined to rule in these dark times. Accept this pretense and forum life will be much easier for you.


I'm gonna SP you in the face.


----------



## Kavik (Apr 3, 2014)

Turlowe said:


> Just because we'd rather daydream and play with kitties all day doesn't mean that we're incapable of dealing with you lot. Invade at your peril, our unicorn cavalry will roll you up by lunch, we won't even need to call our dragons to do airstrikes. Or you could, y'know, just chill and be nice and then noone needs to be impaled, just sayin.





rambleonrose said:


> Hehehe
> 
> We can transform too !


I'll just call up an alien army and a certain bounty hunter.


----------



## Thorweeps (May 17, 2014)




----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Faey said:


> I'm gonna SP you in the face.


Too bad my ethereal NF form doesn't have a face.


----------



## rambleonrose (Mar 5, 2012)

Kavik said:


> I'll just call up an alien army and a certain bounty hunter.
> View attachment 298898


I guess I gotta call up an old buddy too


----------



## Maedalaane (Jan 20, 2015)

rambleonrose said:


> I guess I gotta call up an old buddy too


You're disgusting. I hope a Dalek wrecks you.


----------



## rambleonrose (Mar 5, 2012)

Faey said:


> You're disgusting. I hope a Dalek wrecks you.


Whatevssss, Daleks fight for us too. That's right, we've got the Doctor and the Daleks working _together_ for us.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Thorweeps said:


>


You have to manually enter each subforum address.
Today is NF powertripping day.
Where they show that despite all the camuflage they are just positioning to fuck everyone in the ass.
Diplomacy is nothing more than lies and deception anyway.
It is the only thing they can, lie and decieve, behind a front of carebear and unicorn masks.


----------



## Maedalaane (Jan 20, 2015)

hornet said:


> You have to manually enter each subforum address.
> Today is NF powertripping day.
> Where they show that despite all the camuflage they are just positioning to fuck everyone in the ass.
> Diplomacy is nothing more than lies and deception anyway.
> It is the only thing they can, lie and decieve, behind a front of carebear and unicorn masks.


----------



## rambleonrose (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## Kavik (Apr 3, 2014)

rambleonrose said:


> Whatevssss, Daleks fight for us too. That's right, we've got the Doctor and the Daleks working _together_ for us.
> 
> View attachment 298906


----------



## Turlowe (Aug 4, 2014)

Kavik said:


> I'll just call up an alien army and a certain bounty hunter.
> View attachment 298898


By all means, I'm betting we could get some aliens too, and I've always wanted to go poking around an alien ship breaking their stuff and generally being a nuisance. I'm actually quite good at breaking things.


----------



## Turlowe (Aug 4, 2014)

hornet said:


> You have to manually enter each subforum address.
> Today is NF powertripping day.
> Where they show that despite all the camuflage they are just positioning to fuck everyone in the ass.
> Diplomacy is nothing more than lies and deception anyway.
> It is the only thing they can, lie and decieve, behind a front of carebear and unicorn masks.


Wow! Someones having a very bad day.


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

Turlowe said:


> Wow! Someones having a very bad day.


He chose the username "hornet" for a reason. :wink:


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

SPs assemble
































Checkmate NFs


----------



## rambleonrose (Mar 5, 2012)

Rebelgoatalliance said:


> SPs assemble
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HAH. Okay, I have unleashed enough mystical creatures to fuck this thread up for 500 years. As much as I absolutely adore Shaggy, that is in no way a checkmate. :angry:


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

rambleonrose said:


> HAH. Okay, I have unleashed enough mystical creatures to fuck this thread up for 500 years. As much as I absolutely adore Shaggy, that is in no way a checkmate. :angry:


You sure? That Dalek riding the unicorn? Actually just a dude in a mask all along.


----------



## rambleonrose (Mar 5, 2012)

Rebelgoatalliance said:


> You sure? That Dalek riding the unicorn? Actually an old guy in a mask.


_Pretttttty_ darn sure. Try again :tongue:


----------



## Revolver Ocelot (Feb 25, 2015)

These NF's are too marshmellow-y. They'll never give in. Recall the troops. :frustrating:


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

rambleonrose said:


> Whatevssss, Daleks fight for us too. That's right, we've got the Doctor and the Daleks working _together_ for us.
> 
> View attachment 298906



Oh I love this! Has @Daleks_Exterminate seen it yet?


----------



## kannbrown (Oct 3, 2014)

Well, this was interesting. I literally spent NO time in the NF boards prior to this. (Mostly on the INTP board, sometimes the NT boards, really). Nice meeting you guys.


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

kannbrown said:


> Well, this was interesting. I literally spent NO time in the NF boards prior to this. (Mostly on the INTP board, sometimes the NT boards, really). Nice meeteing you guys.


Count me in!


----------



## Eggsies (Feb 5, 2013)

Canadian reinforcements have arrived


----------



## Yuusha (Feb 28, 2015)

Well, I, for one, welcome our new SP overlords.


----------



## TuesdaysChild (Jan 11, 2014)

Poetry grenades: Check
Cat hair bombs: Check
Long-range psychology references: Check
Short-range knock knock jokes: Check
Sad puppy face: Check
Emotionometer: Check
Bow and broadheads (constructed in LOTR style, of course): Check

You're touching down in a hot LZ.


----------



## ConspiracyTheory (Apr 13, 2014)

INFPS would give away all their food and supplies that they spent a year prepping, as soon as they saw a tear of a hungry stranger.


----------

